# When to safely breed a first time doe



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I have read and been told anything from breeding a young doe to kid between 12 and 18 months to help development and to wait until 12 to 18 months to even breed the first time! When do you breed first timers and why?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i generally do the 12-18 month thing.. just make sure they're about 45-50 pounds at least when you breed them and adequate size


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I breed when they are aprox 12 months old. Sometimes I wait longer if they need to develop but Nigerian Dwarfs can be safely bred at 9-10 months old. It is more about their size, weight and width between their hips.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wait... til there 18 months.....sometimes longer... if the breeding schedule.....isn't right... :wink: :greengrin: 


As mentioned....
If you want to breed... at one year of age or almost a year.......then...be sure the yearling is of good weight....and size


----------

